# Call for gamers in Northern Virgnia



## khanaqila (Dec 30, 2004)

I've found a few folks like myself who have recently relocated to Northern Virginia and are still looking for games.

We'll all be meeting on Sunday January 9 around 1pm at the Woodbridge Game Parlor http://www.gameparlor.com

This is an open call for others in the area that are looking for something. We got folks interested in Shadowrun, DnD 3.5, Midnight, Warmachine, Star Wars, and many other game systems.
Drop by and you might something interesting.

If you need any details, email me at khanaqila@yahoo.com


----------

